# Downhill in Malente



## Timmö__ (19. September 2006)

Guten Tach,
hat jemand bilder von der Downhillstrecke in Malente?
wäre schön wenn antworten kommen,
mfg timmö


----------



## funky diamonds (19. September 2006)

Timmö schrieb:


> Guten Tach,
> hat jemand bilder von der Downhillstrecke in Malente?
> wäre schön wenn antworten kommen,
> mfg timmö





www.north-short-cup.de  dort gab es bilder.......
ich glaube unter www.willerwelt.de müssten noch welche seien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmö__ (20. September 2006)

ja willerwelt kenn ich, man sieht aber nur wenig vond er strecke fast nur die fahrer, wollt aber mal die strecke sehen! Also wer Bilder hat bitte in diesem Thread antworten! Danke


----------



## Daddelmann (16. August 2011)

test


----------

